# What a beauty



## hydro (Aug 21, 2009)

I especially like use of plumbing fittings and caulking for the teck. Haha


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I see PVC LB's but no plumbing fittings. :001_huh:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

That's some ugly work.


----------



## nervous (Nov 13, 2012)

Fugly looking work.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

i've seen a hell of a lot worse


----------



## hydro (Aug 21, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I see PVC LB's but no plumbing fittings. :001_huh:


The plumbing fittings are where the teck comes out of the PVC riser. They reduced down to maybe 3". Guess to save money on caulking


----------



## vinister (Apr 11, 2012)

not sure which is worse the install or the photography.


----------



## hydro (Aug 21, 2009)

Ya I skipped most of my high school photography class plus I was in line at the Tim hortons drivethu when I took this so....give me a break


----------



## hydro (Aug 21, 2009)

Hence why I'm an electrician not a photographer


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

hydro said:


> Ya I skipped most of my high school photography class plus I was in line at the Tim hortons drivethu when I took this so....give me a break


:laughing:

You are at the wrong forum if you are looking for a break.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Talk to her for your break


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

hydro said:


> The plumbing fittings are where the teck comes out of the PVC riser. They reduced down to maybe 3". Guess to save money on caulking


I see it now. It's an ABS reducer. That's why Americans didn't see it. I never see plumbing done in ABS, except in old mobile homes and on Canadian home improvement shows.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Since the trash can is blocking the view I'm assuming the teck cable comes out of the ground and the pipe is just a sleeve.. In which case the plumbing parts would be legal..

Still a butcher job though


----------



## hydro (Aug 21, 2009)

Ya the teck is running to a genset on the roof. I'm not sure how far the conduit goes. Why not at least keep the teck buried in the conduit so it doesn't look so crappy


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

hydro said:


> The plumbing fittings are where the teck comes out of the PVC riser. They reduced down to maybe 3". Guess to save money on caulking


Oh Yeah. ABS bell reducer? 

Probably couldn't find a conduit bell reducer and didn't want to waste a FA and another teck connector either. :laughing:


----------



## hydro (Aug 21, 2009)

I think I woulda just done the whole run with conduit and run conductors as needed


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Yep....ugly looking work but I'm sure we've all seen much worse.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> I see it now. It's an ABS reducer. That's why Americans didn't see it. I never see plumbing done in ABS, except in old mobile homes and on Canadian home improvement shows.


 
You "Easterners" use PVC DWV pipe, we use ABS.


----------



## mamills (Mar 4, 2013)

It looks like that lone pipe bollard doesn't do much to prevent damage to the equipment. Hard to see much other detail due to the darkness...


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

hydro said:


> ..give me a break


Then what are you doing posting here


----------

